# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Plastic flesjes bestrijden schimmelinfecties

## Leontien

Een berg plastic flesjesafval kun je zo voor de geest halen. Ongezond voor het milieu, maar nu hebben ze in New York een nieuwe functie voor de gebruikte plastic flesjes. Onderzoekers bij IBM Research hebben namelijk ontdekt dat ze schimmelinfecties kunnen bestrijden met plastic flesjes.

De nieuwe methode maakt het mogelijk plastic deeltjes uit bijvoorbeeld pet-flessen zo te bewerken dat strengen anti-schimmelmoleculen vrijkomen die heel gericht het membraan van de schimmel aanvallen, om daarna door te dringen tot de kern van de boosdoener.

Wat vind jij ervan dat gebruikte plastic flesjes als medicijn kunnen dienen?

----------


## Mageha

À.u.b niet..... We weten niet wat dit weer voor uitwerking heeft op de lange duur. De hele natuur is al vergeven van chemische middelen. Laten we nu maar eens met natuurlijke producten aan de gang gaan.

----------


## Willem01

Tja, maar dat is elk regulier medicijn natuurlijk ook.

En helemaal zonder kan voor sommigen een hel op aarde zijn.

Puike ontdekking van IBM overigens.

----------

